
The Strange, Fading Call of the Narwhal - raleighm
https://www.newyorker.com/elements/lab-notes/the-strange-fading-call-of-the-narwhal
======
stephenhuey
Love these creatures, and I actually thought they were just fantasy for a long
time! I like the Narwhal imperial stout and one time I noticed that the
information about the animal on the bottle was written in such a way that you
might think they're actually _real_ so I looked online and was stunned to find
out that as fantastical as they seem, they actually exist!

~~~
cgriswald
The realization that narwhals are real was a Mandela Effect[0] moment for me.

[0] [https://www.snopes.com/news/2016/07/24/the-mandela-
effect/](https://www.snopes.com/news/2016/07/24/the-mandela-effect/)

------
nyankosensei
Link to the paper mentioned in the article:
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0198295)

------
cetalingua
Even with a tag attached to a whale it is still impossible to be completely
sure who made a sound. This is a big issue that has been haunting marine
mammal communication research for decades. Hard to establish the function of
the call when it is not clear who made it and who replied.

------
Immortalin
These are beautiful creatures, I even named my startup after them.

[https://KloudTrader.com/Narwhal](https://KloudTrader.com/Narwhal)

------
ng12
One of my favorite narwhal tidbits is that Viking settlers in Greenland would
sell the tusks in continental European markets as unicorn horns:
[https://mobile.nytimes.com/2005/12/13/science/its-
sensitive-...](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2005/12/13/science/its-sensitive-
really.html)

------
ariehkovler
Ah, but when does it bacon?

 _ducks_

~~~
benbristow
During the day

